# EU7000, only one oil change at 400 hours, Problematic?



## cabrego (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello, I was interested in purchasing a Honda Eu7000, that has ~400 hours. Owner states that it was purchased new and he has only changed the oil once in it. After looking over the manual, it appears he neglected to follow the recommended maintenance. Once @first 20 hrs, then every 100 hrs is what the manual recommends. He states he's only changed the oil once on it, but could not recall at what hour mark it occured.

*How detrimental do you think this is?* I know we are probably mostly speculating, but was curious what you folks thought. He is asking $3000. 

I could also buy a EU7000 with 7500 hrs for $1300 from a different individual. Which do you think is worse?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cabrego said:


> Hello, I was interested in purchasing a Honda Eu7000, that has ~400 hours. Owner states that it was purchased new and he has only changed the oil once in it. After looking over the manual, it appears he neglected to follow the recommended maintenance. Once @first 20 hrs, then every 100 hrs is what the manual recommends. He states he's only changed the oil once on it, but could not recall at what hour mark it occured.
> 
> *How detrimental do you think this is?* I know we are probably mostly speculating, but was curious what you folks thought. He is asking $3000.
> 
> I could also buy a EU7000 with 7500 hrs for $1300 from a different individual. Which do you think is worse?


no on the 7500 hour machine. close to end of life.
try at 2500.00 on the other unit.
oh yea what is the serial number on the 7000is?
some of the early units had issues...
but if it is a 2019 built or later it will be ok.
even if you have to save up... a new unit would be best...
that way you have warranty, and you know exactly how it was serviced.
new units https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200640183_200640183 

right now 02/19/2020 they are $4450.00 shipped plus a battery.
I usually think 1/2 of new as used so $2225.00 as an ok price on used.

be sure to run a magnetic drain plug and a magnetic dip stick on these units.
there is no oil filter.
that is why the oil changes are critical.
and after the break in of 500 hours switch to synthetic 10-30..

100-200 hours run time if you are running the magnets and in a clean running area of no dust.
is ok on oil change.
300 hours is pushing it...

if they hit the oil at 200 hours it maybe ok.
if it was in a no dust area...

post the serial number.


----------



## cabrego (Feb 19, 2020)

iowagold said:


> no on the 7500 hour machine. close to end of life.
> try at 2500.00 on the other unit.
> oh yea what is the serial number on the 7000is?
> some of the early units had issues...
> ...



I'll ask for the serial #.

Regarding warranty, is that only valid if purchased from a dealer? I found someone selling a new never used one for $4k.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

cabrego said:


> Regarding warranty, is that only valid if purchased from a dealer? I found someone selling a new never used one for $4k.


 Here's the link to Honda's Warranty document: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/warranty/pwl50623-x.pdf
For the EU7000is, it's 36 months to original AND subsequent owners. It's from the original purchase date, so you should determine when that was.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

400 hours and 1 oil change is bonkers. I don’t like it but if you can walk away with for $2500... it’s well worth the risk. 

I’m kinda amazed that the owner would even divulge that info...


----------



## cabrego (Feb 19, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> 400 hours and 1 oil change is bonkers. I don’t like it but if you can walk away with for $2500... it’s well worth the risk.
> 
> I’m kinda amazed that the owner would even divulge that info...


When I first heard him say that, it didn't seem horrible, but after reading the recommended maintenance schedule, I too am scratching my head. Funny thing was he spoke about it as if it was a good thing, "I do oil changes every 2-300 hrs." "It's only had one since, I've owned it type thing."


----------



## cabrego (Feb 19, 2020)

tabora said:


> Here's the link to Honda's Warranty document: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/warranty/pwl50623-x.pdf
> For the EU7000is, it's 36 months to original AND subsequent owners. It's from the original purchase date, so you should determine when that was.


Thanks, do you know where the serial number is located, is it on a plate? owner can't find it


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

cabrego said:


> Thanks, do you know where the serial number is located, is it on a plate? owner can't find it


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

iowagold said:


> and after the break in of 500 hours switch to synthetic 10-30..


500 hrs? Any reason not to change to synthetic immediately?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the mfg's say you want the wear for the first 500 hours till all the parts are seated or set.
then switch over to the synthetic...

lol
I agree I run the good synthetic right out of the gate...
most of the newer mfg Honda gens already to go out of the box.

but you do want to change it in a short time after the first run..
they like 20 hours. all the stuff that can be left over from mfg the gen..
and first startup trash as well.

I always make sure to have a magnetic dip stick and magnetic drain plug on the gens that have a drain plug.
and if you are lucky to have a spin fuel filter get the magnet for the spin filter as well!!!
you would not believe the trash at 10micron or less in oil!
and if it is magnetic the magnet will hold it in the filter!!
I have pix of the trash in the honda gen forum.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

@iowagold, I agree changing quickly. The the part about 'let the engine break-in on refined oil' is something that started waaay back when, has been quoted, misquoted, requoted a million times, and now taken as fact; it's not.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm guessing that the following applies to modern OPE, as well... I don't think it matters WHAT oil you have in the engine during break in; it's more important to allow the full break in period to occur and then change the oil.

Quoting Pennzoil: 


  *Myth: You should break in your engine with conventional oil before you start using synthetic oil.*

 Again, there’s no manufacturer we know of that makes this recommendation. Mercedes, Porsche, Corvette, some Cadillacs, Volkswagen, Hyundai and many other manufacturers’ cars come from the factory with synthetic oil.
And Mobil:


 *Myth: You should break in your engine with conventional oil, then switch to a synthetic oil like Mobil 1.*
 *Reality: You can start using Mobil 1 in new vehicles at any time, even in brand new vehicles. In fact, Mobil 1 is original equipment (it is installed at the factory) in:*
 

Acura RDX
Aston Martin
All Bentley Vehicles
All Cadillac Vehicles
Chevrolet Corvette C6 and Z06
Chevrolet TrailBlazer SS
Chrysler 300C SRT-8
Cobalt SS S/C Coupe
Dodge Caliber SRT-4, Charger SRT-8, and Magnum SRT-8
Jeep Cherokee SRT-8
Mercedes-Benz AMG Vehicles
Mercedes SLR
Mitsubishi Evolution
Pontiac Solstice GXP
All Porsche Vehicles
Saturn Ion Red Line and Saturn Sky Red Line
Viper SRT-10
 One of the myths surrounding synthetic oils is that new engines require a break-in period with conventional oil. The fact is, current engine manufacturing technology does not require this break-in period. As indicated by the decisions of the engineers who design the high-performance cars listed above, Mobil 1 can be used starting the day you drive the car off the showroom floor.

And AMSOIL:

AMSOIL Synthetic Motor Oil can be used during break-in trouble free. In fact, vehicles such as Dodge Viper and Chevrolet Corvette come factory filled with synthetic oil. Since most new vehicles come filled with petroleum oil, it only makes good sense to change to AMSOIL at the first scheduled oil change interval. New engine components generate high levels of wear metals and can contain contaminants from assembly. By allowing the engine to operate with the petroleum oil until the first oil/filter change interval, the wear metals and contaminants are removed prior to installing AMSOIL.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it could to have been started by cheap skates as well...
lower cost on dino oil..
and if you are to dump it out right away. 1/3 of the cost....
and if the machine shop over did the hash marks etc...
a bit of scrub helps seat things in...

lol
I have one of my clients that changes oil every 2500 miles!

and in winter I will change oil filters every 2000 miles..

I just wish we had kidney filtration on all of the small engines...
make it electric and just change the filters every so many hours or use an filter pressure indicator.


----------



## cabrego (Feb 19, 2020)

I decided to pull the trigger and purchased the generator yesterday. I did not haggle him further because he was willing to meet me half way (2hr drive for him). I plan to do an oil change, filter, and plug immediately. I decided to purchase because we really needed one for our business and the price was right.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Good luck with it. They are great generators. I strongly recommend proper small engine oil. Honda power equipment 5w-30 is very affordable on amazon. 2 pack is $16. 

If I were in your shoes I’d change the oil, run it for a hour and change it again. I’m a bit fanatical but oil is cheaper then an engine.

Keep in mind that even though the fuel injection eliminates ethanol’s effect on a carb, fuel stored in the tank can and will still phase separate over time. Use a fuel stabilizer to slow this down and Keep the tank full to reduce air contamination. Try use Non-ethanol fuel if it’s available at the pumps by you.


----------



## cabrego (Feb 19, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Good luck with it. They are great generators. I strongly recommend proper small engine oil. Honda power equipment 5w-30 is very affordable on amazon. 2 pack is $16.
> 
> If I were in your shoes I’d change the oil, run it for a hour and change it again. I’m a bit fanatical but oil is cheaper then an engine.
> 
> Keep in mind that even though the fuel injection eliminates ethanol’s effect on a carb, fuel stored in the tank can and will still phase separate over time. Use a fuel stabilizer to slow this down and Keep the tank full to reduce air contamination. Try use Non-ethanol fuel if it’s available at the pumps by you.


Thanks for the tips, where are you all buying air cleaners, magnetic dipsticks, drain plugs? All on amazon?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

eBay has all that for good prices. I think they sell a tune up kit on there.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

400 hrs may not be a big deal, depending upon environmentals and length of run when running. Especially, if the previous owner did 1st oil change within the recommended time.

My current emergency supply is a eu3000is with a bizillion hrs on it. At this point it reminds me of the Energizer Bunny. 

You got a great price. Good luck.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Melson said:


> @iowagold, I agree changing quickly. The the part about 'let the engine break-in on refined oil' is something that started waaay back when, has been quoted, misquoted, requoted a million times, and now taken as fact; it's not.


I agree. Everything I have has been changed to synthetic as quickly as possible, or at l the first scheduled oil change. I did run the factory dino oil in my 2003 F250 6.0L diesel for 5000 miles then full synthetic. Bought my wife a 2000 Mercury Grand Marquis in 2003. Immediately changed to synthetic. Got a big Honda eb11000, and changed it when I got it home, same for a Honda powered pressure washer. Last year got two of the little Honda EU 2000 generators, and put synthetic in them ran a couple of hours then drained and replaced with fresh synthetic. The vehicles speak for themselves, the big Honda generator and pressure washer are both about 16-17 years old and never a problem on anything.


----------

